# Wardrobe Shelves



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

The wardrobe in the 2005 25RSS had a lot of wasted space. I made a drawer that slides out and installed some wire shelves. The original hanger bar was left so DW can hang a few things if needed.
The mod should help keep things organized but we will test it 10/2 on our last trip of the year.
crunchman

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab106/crunchman12002/[/img]


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice!! Makes good use of wasted space. I will add this mod to my list.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work indeed....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job !!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Really nice job. Have to think about the drawer idea. That would sure make getting things out of there easier on the back.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Very nice!! Makes good use of wasted space. I will add this mod to my list.
> 
> DAN


x2


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the complements, yes the drawer does make it much easier to get at things in the back of the wardrobe. The hardest part was getting the drawer glides to work. The space is un-square and un-level. Took awhile to shim the glides just right but I got it. The best part is the wife is happy.







(until the next mod. lol)
crunchman


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Very nice!! Makes good use of wasted space. I will add this mod to my list.
> 
> DAN


X2!

I've thought about how to improve that space, and this looks like just the ticket. I have a similar space in the back, by the bunks. It, too needs this kind of improvement.

Thanks!









Mike


----------

